# Holy spawning cichlids Batman!



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

I read somewhere that breeding Firemouths was somewhat on the difficult side. I beg to disagree.
My current tankful of Cichlids are the spawn of two of the original three I bought. Feeling sorry for the little buggers (and at the insistance of my mother when she found out), I bought a divider to save those that had survived the plundering of the Bandits (my 3 Yo yo's).
Now they've bred again and frankly the Bandits can have them! My tank will support no more fish!

(edit)
Mommy and daddy have claimed half the tank for themselves! Not even the Bandits are trying anything! The big one has got all the inhabitants thoroughly cowed ... I don't think they need a divider to protect the fry now ...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I found Firemouths easy to get breeding when I had them years ago. Very beautiful fish.


----------

